# Fuel gauge gone to pot - Which sender is it?



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I know the quattro has two fuel senders, is there any surefire way to figure out which one it is? My gauge shows past full most of the time, and gets to maybe 1/3 down by the time I'm getting about empty. Will the float just be stuck sticking up, or something easy to identify like that? Does anyone know which side of the tank empties first? Thanks all...


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you have bad senders then your LCD gauge would be off. If your analog fuel gauge is off then it is bad, thus requiring a cluster rebuild. I just bought my 2001 225Q and the same happened within a week. After much researching I have concluded the above. 

You can get a cluster rebuild for around 160-350 bucks off ebay. Just search for "audi tt cluster rebuild" and you will find the add from a guy in Iowa.

Personally I am waiting for my LCD to go out before I fix the fuel gauge. It seems pointless to fix it now and then fix it again later. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I had the same problem and thought it was my cluster but it turned out it was my sender.

I bought some Techron 5000 added it to my fuel and it cleaned my sender which fixed the problem.

Try that!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought about trying fuel cleaner, I'll buy some after I get my FMIC and fuel filter in (today? )


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Try first Vag-Com Dashpod Self-Diagnosis , You wil know for sure what is wrong .


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Try first Vag-Com Dashpod Self-Diagnosis , You wil know for sure what is wrong .


beat me to it ....


----------



## btc3076 (Feb 23, 2009)

You have pm


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have Vag-Com, only Maestro7...


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Stop by if you will be at Schaumburg area . 
I have VCDS Release 908


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

Ive had the same problem for a while now. Got a brand new cluster from the recall they had a while back I was hoping that would fix the problem, but still no luck  I'm going to try that techron stuff hoping that will be my cheap fix


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you gotta pull the fuel pumps and clean off the senders. 

not that hard, but run the car until its like totally empty. 

you really need no gas in the tank, or at the very most, like 1/4 tank. 

do the passanger side one first. 

its kind of a pain, you need small hands, and have to work with your hands in the hole, without being able to see whats going on. 

removing it all isnt too bad, getting it all back in is tricky. 

there are DIY's on here. they dont mention that you have to unclip the plastic corregated hose from the pump body,before it will pull out of the hole, and you have to re clip it on after the pump is in the hole, THAT is the tricky part.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yes. i really wish ppl would stop with the gauge cluster stuff. It's not the cluster, despite what audi says. 
I like many others have had a new cluster put in only to have the same problem with the gauge being totally off and the needles moving around. 
as speed said, there's is a DIY around somehwere, and as vette said, the Techron stuff helps a lil too.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

when i bought my TT like 4 months ago, i got it off a dealer lot. no idea how long it was sitting there. 

it only had 70k miles, and had alraedy had the cluster recal work done, AND new senders, all dony by audi, and all on record. 

well, after driving it a few days, the fuel needle NEVER moved. put in a few bottles of techron, and it would move, but always get stuck here and there. 

i ended up pulling the passanger sender only, cleaning it, and it works flawlessly now. 

i also bought two sealing rings for each pump access port for about 12$ each. 

bentley says te always replace, but i reused to see if i really needed it, and i was fine. 

id say give it a shot to do it, its not that hard, but not for total mechanic newbs.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds good, I'll open it up this weekend (and finally get my farking fuel filter in)


----------

